

Chauffeurs and Ferraris Revisited - aycangulez
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/04/27/chauffers-and-ferraris-revisited/

======
phreeza
Great analogy. I suppose pylons is like a Ferrari and django is like a
chauffeur.

